# Adcraft Wok Induction Burner



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ever since acquiring a stand alone induction burner (Max Burton) for general cooking use, I've been watching the market for standalone Induction Wok burner. I picked up a flat bottom wok for cooking on the Max Burton. It was pretty impressive, but I really disliked cooking in the flat bottom wok. Originally, these induction wok systems were only available for a few thousand dollars. But recently, Adcraft started offering a Commercial grade unit for a few hundred dollars. Unless you're really into wok cooking, the standalone induction burner makes a lot more sense, especially for the price difference. But if you love to cook in a round bottom wok, this Adcraft is worth considering.
[product="27258"]Adcraft Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Countertop Wok Induction Cooker 120 Volts 1 Each [/product]
Stir frying in a wok, heat is a crucial factor. Gas stoves run about 30% efficient so my 12,000 BTU gas stove transfers about 4000 BTU into my Wok. My 1800W wall current induction burner runs about 90% efficient and so transfers about 6000 BTU into the wok. It's not as powerful as my outdoor 30,000BTU stove, but the convenience of cooking indoors is a big plus. And the same efficiency holds true for the adcraft, but I get to cook in a round bottom wok again.

I like the controls on the Adcraft better than on my Max Burton. The controls are shielded by a lip to protect them from spills. The knob is easier and faster to work than the up and down buttons of the Max Burton. And a big pot at the boil, sometimes water jumps from the pot and changes the settings on my Max Burton. Won't happen on the Adcraft. The Max Burton's manual was better but both are pretty sparse. They share the same presets for power and temperature settings so i suspect they both use the same guts, just laid out differently on the Adcraft for the cooking bowl. The bowl fits a 14" wok quite well and the wok is very stable.

The curved cooking surface adds cost and complexity to the system. The induction coils are arranged in a ring about 6 inches across around the bowl. This leaves about 3 inches in the middle that aren't heated directly, but only by conduction, but it works out pretty well. I boiled some water in the wok to figure out the placement of the rings and produced an evenly boiling 6" donut that evened out some the longer it boiled.

The temperature settings make deep fry and oil blanching in the wok a simple task. The presets don't hit the most commonly used temps but are close enough for good results.

The finish where the bowl joins the case is a little sloppy. The white bowl discolors from oil on the wok and such. It scrubs up pretty well, but not perfectly clean. I'm not too concerned about that personally.

You still have to be somewhat careful about overloading the wok. 6000 BTUs is still pretty far from 150000 BTU burners used in Chinese restaurants and such. But it's certainly a step up for wok cooking at home.


----------



## esquared (Oct 14, 2011)

A wok is one of my favorite ways to cook, I even use a wok to cook my sausage and peppers for pizza and for a ton of other things. I may have to replace my stove as the oven is screwed up after using the self clean and wont heat above 375 and was considering a unit with a induction top. I am curious as to power consumption on the indiction units. I have been using a electric wok for a few years so I may get one of the induction units with a flat bottom wok and see how it goes. I like the size of the units so I can grab it when I go to a friends house to cook and probably save on their power bill and mine.

I have a twin burner 30K per burner stove outside but it sucks in the summer to cook outside in Arizona so this may be a good option for me. I would like the option of using cast iron again inside and since it is more than I want to pay to install a gas stove induction may work for me.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The Max Burton 6000 series is a great affordable line of countertop induction tools. Quite affordable.


----------



## zerosignal (Oct 8, 2011)

Any equipment from Adcraft is low end. (Remember saying: You get what you pay for) Adcrafts warranty is usually crap. And knowing them they will change the unit  a year from know, when a small part WILL break. You will be S.O.L. because wang chung redesigned the unit.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't consider any induction burner in a stand alone unit one I'd repair. Their low cost precludes the labor and parts charges.

The performance so far has been excellent. Ask me again next year.


----------



## solvangpapa (Oct 2, 2012)

I am wondering: how long have you now had the induction wok hob and do you still like it?  Does it seem to fit well "standard" 14"  woks such as sold by the wok shop in San Francisco?

Also, are you convinced that the amount of heat transferred to the bottom of a round bottom wok is greater than when using a 12,000 or 15,000 btu gas stove burner with a wok ring?

Any new comments on your experience would be appreciated.

Solvang Papa from California


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

yes on all accounts.


----------



## soumac (Oct 19, 2012)

It's been almost year since you purchased the Adcraft induction cooker.  Is it still working?  How is the performance?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, still works as new. I'd like a little more heat output still, but it's the best indoor wok solution I've experienced.


----------



## toddster63 (Oct 27, 2012)

phatch, I am so on the fence about picking this Adcraft unit up...! I have been obsessed with stir-frying for a few years now, and have tested and seasoned over 18 woks in the last 3 years, using them over many heat sources. I have an outdoor propane wok burner that can get up to 50K, but I generally use it around 20K or even a tad less (otherwise it just continually burns the seasoning away, and over chars foods. Chinese restaurants with 150K wok burners go through carbon steel woks in under 6 months as not only does the seasoning rarely stay on, but the steel literally melts in internal form and can't hold the wok shape anymore. They also don't do the entire stir-fry at these temps, only at certain times, controlling the fire intensity with a knee or foot control.)

I've also used flat bottomed woks on electric coils (average for 8" electric coil elements is 6,000 btu's--but most woks only have under 6" of surface that actually touches the element), and was surprised how hot the flat bottom can get-to where the seasoning is starting to burn off the flat area in contact with the coiled element, and foods will char if you don't keep the food moving. It's decent, but you can only cook for 2 people at most and must watch over-loading the wok. But like you, phatch, I find flat bottom woks not nearly as much fun and fluid as a Cantonese round bottomed wok (not a big fan either of the more oval silhouette of the Mandarin style's round bottom, or POW wok).

I've also used a high power 15,000 btu Iwatani butane burner with very good results on round bottoms, but again, only for 2 people and you must watch overloading, and the butane cartridges are a royal pain...!

I've measured temperatures of all these woks over these burners and stoves with my infrared laser thermometer gun, and find the best results when the bottom of the wok is starting to smoke nicely and the temp at the bottom is around 550F-600F. Ideally this happens within 30 seconds (propane wok burner, Iwatani, and flat bottomed over heated up electric coils). With my experiments with round bottoms over wok rings over electrical coils, getting over 500F and to smoking takes closer to a minute, and one must be particularly careful about bringing the temp down too much with overloading.

The Adcraft looks so ideal-just plug in and GO-and if it works for a decent hot temperature (up to temp and smoking in under 30 seconds) in a 14" wok with enough food for 2 people (3/4 lb. meat, 2-3 cups veggies), I think it would work around here and even become beloved (to cook indoors!) But I am just petrified of spending yet more on this obsession and being really let-down...!

I hope this post gives some idea of what I am used to and looking for and if you can comment on what I might expect, phatch, with this unit in regards to my experience...
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You won't hit 500 with induction as most have a limiter at 465 F.  But it does recover heat better than anything short of 20-30 KBTU gas burners. I like it a lot, It works out to about 5600 BTU into the wok when I do the watts to BTU and hit it with the average induction efficency  Most home stoves will only put 3K BTU into the wok itself, the rest being lost to radiant heat, poor efficiency and so on. Even outdoors at 30K BTU, its only about 10K BTU into the wok after losses.

For two, I think you might be better off with a less expensive and more versatile induction burner like the Max Burton 6000 and use a flat bottom wok. You'll get more value out of that I would think. That way you get a handy induction burner to use for everything else besides woks.

But if you're like me and find flat bottom woks a lesser cooking experience, then the Adcraft is a pleasant and powerful tool.  The heating bowl will become discolored from oil residues on the outside of the wok.  The heat is a bit  up the sides more than I find ideal, but it's quite workable and a good wok experience for indoors and not remodeling the kitchen for a custom burner.  You do still have to watch overloading, but it's better than the other indoor choices.


----------



## john mohler (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a cast iron wok that we use on our current gas range.  Do you think an induction unit could handle such a heavy piece being on it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think it would be ok weight wise. I'd wonder more about the fit as cast iron may not fit right.


----------



## toddster63 (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't think of any American made round bottomed cast irons woks (as the Lodge doesn't count as truly round bottom). Do you have a thin walled Chinese made cast iron wok?  (the kind that looks real rough and hand made) I would think these would fit ideally into a curved induction unit, and they are almost as light as carbon steel woks...


----------



## john mohler (Dec 5, 2012)

The bottom is a cast iron ring that makes for a flat bottom. I think it is the http://www.peppercorn.com/cookware.html?sq=cast iron wok


----------



## john mohler (Dec 5, 2012)

The bottom is a flat circular shape.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, this burner is dish shaped to accommodate a standard round bottomed wok. The flat bottomed wok would not fit close to the induction coils to pick up the heat. There are lots of flat induction burner units for quite a bit less that your cast iron wok would work on.

But cast iron behaves a little strangely on induction in my experience. The area over the induction coils gets quite hot and everything else is fairly cool. While that's the general idea for wok cooking, cast iron also has a slow recovery of heat. My opinion is that a cast iron wok is only good for serving 1 or 2 people if used on a home stove. Home stoves just don't have the heat output, even induction, to make the commonly available cast iron woks a good choice.

If you can get one of the Chinese cast iron woks, that's a different matter. http://eleanorhoh.com/wok-star-kit/ is the only place I know selling a thin, light, cast iron chinese wok. This wok is a 15" wok and so it might or might not fit properly either. Hard to say.


----------



## toddster63 (Oct 27, 2012)

You can certainly buy the Cantonese thin walled cast iron woks from Eleanor, but it's a VERY expensive option (sweet as she is!)

If you leave near a Chinatown you can get these same woks for under or around $10.00. If you don't leave near a cheap Chinese outlet, you get still get them reasonably priced at the wokshop.com (like $16.00, plus shipping). Either way they are cheaper than from Eleanor, though she does do the initial seasoning on her woks (which is not hard-bake with a thin coat of peanut oil in the oven at 450F until smoking stops, around 30 minutes, repeat once more, and then stir fry some scallions and ginger in the wok at medium-high heat, smearing the veggies into the wok sides and bottom, until charred, wipe out with a paper towel, and viola, wok is initially seasoned and you're ready to go...

The wokshop offerings are here:

http://www.wokshop.com/store/detail.php?show=47


----------



## wokstar (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there PHatch! This is Eleanor Hoh, so funny to see I got mentioned in this thread. Thx Toddster63 for saying I'm sweet, ha, ha.

Found you when researching wok shaped induction stoves!  Just to clarify to all the chefs on here, the cost is not just for the cast iron wok but because I've PRESEASONED it so people can use it right away PLUS I include instructional discs to show the technique of cooking with a wok and good brands of seasonings to start them off right so they have the complete experience. My Kit is not for chefs but folks who may not know how to season or want to spend time doing it.

I'm trying to help solve the problem for a large number of folks who live in apartment buildings that won't allow open flame!

I want to experiment with an Adcraft stove and after reading PHatch's review, I'm going to do it! I like the fact that it only requires 110 not 220 outlet and it's a portable countertop though it's clunky. I see it's 19" wide, so takes up quite a bit of counter space!  Even if the cast iron wok 'scratches' the glass, if the owners don't care, it shouldn't affect the efficiency of the stove, right? I've read up a lot and watched a few videos, so key is NOT to move the wok off surface area cause it automatically switches off?  The other objection folks had was the fan which is quite noisy.  Is that same with Adcraft and all induction stoves? I'd appreciate any other tips you've gleaned from your experience using it.

Thanks and excited to be part of this community and be able to pick the brains of chefs' expertise.


----------



## zegot (May 27, 2014)

I'm debating between the Adcraft IND-WOK120V (120V, 1800W, or about 6,000 BTUs) and the Adcraft IND-WOK208V (208V, 3000 W, or about 10,000 BTUs) version. The 208V is about the same price as the 120V version. I'm planning on using the dryer plug with an adapter to power the 203V which according to my research should not be a problem. Obviously the 120V version is much more convenient since I can just plug that into any wall plug. I have a flat top induction cooker but really want use a round wok.

phatch: do you think it would be worth it for the trouble for the extra power of the 208V version if I'm only stir-frying small batches at home (maybe up to 1 lbs of meat with 1-2 cups if veggies at a time)?

Thank you.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in response. The extra power would be nice. You have to weigh that against the hassle of cooking in the laundry room. 

You couldn't  stir fry a pound of meat in one batch in the lower power unit, probably 3 batched would be best. Even with the higher power unit, I suspect 2 batches would work better.


----------



## jaredcook (Dec 4, 2014)

hey everybody - this thread came up in Google when researching Adcraft Induction Wok cookers

I am in the process of getting wiring done in my home so I can buy an Adcraft IND-WOK208V - I am REALLY excited to get this going and will report back as soon as I have some useful information

Has anybody else out there had any experience with the Adcraft IND-WOK208V?

As well, which size wok works best?

Cheers!

Jared


----------



## grant58 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am intrigued by this product and like Zegot, I am considering the 208v 300W model since with a wok, more heat is generally better and I've already got a 240v line in my kitchen and could put a 6-20 outlet in easily enough..  But I am worried because 240v is not 208v.  240v is what is in homes in the USA (both sides of the +/- 120v supply that are 180 deg out of phase and add up to 240v) whereas 208v is only available with 3 phase power (2 sides of the three 120v phases that are 120 deg out of phase) that is more common in commercial or apartment buildings.  Zegot, have you (or anyone else) used the 208v version of this with a 240v hookup (dryer, electric stove in a home)?


----------



## grant58 (Apr 27, 2015)

I've found out a bit more about using a 208V single-phase appliance with a 240V residential supply.  Unless the appliance specifically states that it is 208V-240V, you shouldn't do this.  Although many appliances are designed to handle +/- 10% voltages, for a 208V appliance, this works out to ~ 190V to 220V.  240V is too high.

So.......  I have found there is something called a 'Buck/ Boost' transformer that will reduce 240V to 208V.  These are available to handle various power requirements: an appropriately hefty one seems to be a Jefferson 416-1231-0000 which will step 240V down to 212V and is rated for 3.7 KVA (3700 Watts).  It costs $157 (plus a very reasonable $17 shipping) from aplussupply.com.  Note that this solution would only work to provide 208V single-phase (which is what the higher voltage Adcraft requires) -- it would not work to power commercial 3-phase equipment.

I'm not sure whether I'll do this, just get the 120V version, or forget about this entirely.  If I do proceed with getting an Adcraft unit, I'll post what happened.

In the meantime, I'd be curious to know what experiences anyone has had using various woks with an Adcraft induction wok unit.  Adcraft and Heat-Tek both make a 14" SS wok designed for induction wok units.  The Wok Shop sells a number of 14" cast iron and carbon steel woks that might be appropriate.  Obviously, one wants a round-bottomed wok that matches the curve of the induction unit bowl as closely as possible.  I'd appreciate hearing any experiences any of you have had.

Grant


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most 14" round carbon steel woks should fit.


----------



## grant58 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, Phatch.  Any experience with one of the light-weight Chinese cast iron woks?  How's your unit doing two years in? -- Grant


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's going fine. I've not used any of the thin cast iron woks. I'm a little skeptical of cast iron on induction anyway. Cast iron doesn't spread heat. So you'll get 6 or so hot spots around the lower bowl but not in the center so much.

Notice how it boils water in a ring where the induction elements are.





  








proxy?url=http%3A%2F%2F1.bp.blogspot.com%2F-qvBiHb




__
phatch


__
May 2, 2015








Carbon steel conducts heat well enough that's not an issue. I think it would be with cast iron.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Overall, with the proper heat source, is it worth switching from a flat bottom carbon steel  wok to a round bottom cast iron wok???  After a year or so of woking, I seem to be getting some of that "WOK XI" from the sear, a slight smokyness flavor using my typical domestic electrical stovetop.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

delete delete delete


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Unless you have a good heat source appropriate to the shape of a round bottom wok, you should stick with the flat bottom wok. I don't think thin cast iron woks are worth it, particularly with induction. Further, cast iron holds heat and doesn't spread heat as well as carbon steel. I like the responsiveness of carbon compared to cast iron, and I strongly suspect that would carry over in thin cast iron as well.


----------

